# Nintendo Switch firmware 14.1.0 now available, new Atmosphere 1.3.1 released immediately after



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2022)

I'm playing the switch right now, so I suppose I'll be asked to update when I enter another game.


----------



## Tsukiru (Apr 5, 2022)

I forget My Nintendo exists on the real.


----------



## nWo (Apr 5, 2022)

Oh shit


----------



## Milenko (Apr 5, 2022)

nWo said:


> Oh shit


It's literally a nothing update


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 5, 2022)

OH COME ON! Updating my emunand to 14.0.0 was hard enough as it is.. Now I gotta do it AGAIN?!


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

Maybe you'd consider using this? CFW doesn't really need to update for another year anyway.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 5, 2022)

Seems like something they definitely could've rolled into another larger update, but Nintendo gonna Nintendo.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Seems like something they definitely could've rolled into another larger update, but Nintendo gonna Nintendo.


Xzi gonna Xzi.  I'm sorry, but that's the joke.

"Office Space" comes to my mind.  10 million pennies.  Revenue from inflated shipping and "handling".  Oh boy.  This patch is going to make them significantly more privileged than yesterday.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 5, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Maybe you'd consider using this? CFW doesn't really need to update for another year anyway.


Wait, this is REAL? So I don't need to RCM into Hekate to rip the sysnand firmware and then update emunand via Daybreak? No way..


----------



## Xzi (Apr 5, 2022)

tabzer said:


> "Office Space" comes to my mind. 10 million pennies. Revenue from inflated shipping and "handling". Oh boy. This patch is going to make them significantly more privileged than yesterday.


I'm sorry, I don't speak tweaker.  What's the point you're trying to get at here?


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> Wait, this is REAL? So I don't need to RCM into Hekate to rip the sysnand firmware and then update emunand via Daybreak? No way..




Lol.  I can't tell if you are being sarcastic.  You need to use Daybreak.  I don't know why you'd rip the sysnand firmware unless darthsternie is too slow for you.  It just saves some steps, like using a computer.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I'm sorry, I don't speak tweaker. What's the point you're trying to get at here?


For someone who is as anti-capitalism as you are...   I cannot help but to be in awe when it hits you right in the face... and you don't notice.

Keep handwaving your corp of choice as you punch down on people who are probably poorer than you.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Apr 5, 2022)

Well, at least it's not yet another pointless firmware by Sony for PS4 as it'll soon reach v10.0 and they sure don't want people on 5.05-9.00.

But, it's still a pointless firmware upgrade by Nintendo. At least add Nintendo Menu Themed Music to the background, it can't be that hard.



Tsukiru said:


> I forget My Nintendo exists on the real.


I stopped caring. Physical rewards are disappointing and I'm tired of collecting wallpapers.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Well, at least it's not yet another pointless firmware by Sony for PS4 as it'll soon reach v10.0 and they sure don't want people on 5.05-9.00.
> 
> But, it's still a pointless firmware upgrade by Nintendo. At least add Nintendo Menu Themed Music to the background, it can't be that hard.
> 
> ...


indeed.  wallpapers are shit.  I've started to get into trophies/achievements, since I had none until this new generation.  my previous account got banned, and I don't want that to happen again with playstation.  anyway, I was going to buy the disc version of dragon quest xi the definitive edition for the ps4, since it's $26 right now, but why should I buy it again if I have it for the switch.  though, without that stuff, the switch version seems like a lesser version.  all switch games that are multiplat do.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 5, 2022)

tabzer said:


> For someone who is as anti-capitalism as you are...   I cannot help but to be in awe when it hits you right in the face... and you don't notice.
> 
> Keep handwaving your corp of choice as you punch down on people who are probably poorer than you.


Updates are free and piracy on Switch isn't going away any time soon, so again, not seeing the connection.  My comment was also a criticism of Nintendo, not an endorsement.  Dunno how you misinterpreted that.


----------



## Latte (Apr 5, 2022)

Some annoying person will say Minor spelling mistake because of the title


----------



## Jayro (Apr 5, 2022)

Unpopular opinion: Atmosphere version numbering should just be the same as Nintendo's version, to avoid confusion.


----------



## Viri (Apr 5, 2022)

Every time I update my Switch, something seems to break, which involves me having to re-download and re-install a bunch of things. So ya, I'll just wait until a good update comes. lol

I have having to start up each game to see if it'll run, or not.


----------



## Halbour (Apr 5, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> I forget My Nintendo exists on the real.


Literally me too


----------



## SG854 (Apr 5, 2022)

The end of the stability Era is upon us. Say your prayers to the Nintendo Gods the apocalypse is here.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Apr 5, 2022)

This is cool and all but is anyone ever going to update SXOS?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 5, 2022)

The Switch has finally reached peak stability.


Purple_Shyguy said:


> This is cool and all but is anyone ever going to update SXOS?


Not likely. It's the same guys from Gateway 3DS and they never came back to update that once they abandoned it. There's no need for SX OS when Atmosphere works on every Switch model. I doubt TX has made much money from direct SX OS sales in a long time. SX Pro and the Core/Lite modchips are good products that there are still a market for, but they don't require SX OS to work.


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 5, 2022)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> This is cool and all but is anyone ever going to update SXOS?


No.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Apr 5, 2022)

Have any of the installers been updated yet to work with this new cfw?


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> Have any of the installers been updated yet to work with this new cfw?



Nothing has really changed (for a long time now).  Just update cfw and sigpatches before upgrading the firmware and you should be fine.


----------



## shanefromoz (Apr 5, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Nothing has really changed (for a long time now).  Just update cfw and sigpatches before upgrading the firmware and you should be fine.


Are you saying update cfw + sigpatches then update ofw using Nintendo servers


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

shanefromoz said:


> Are you saying update cfw + sigpatches then update ofw using Nintendo servers


No.  Get the firmware from a trusted source that is not Nintendo (darthsternie hasn't released it yet).  I'd recommend keeping CFW and communication with Nintendo servers separate.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 5, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Unpopular opinion: Atmosphere version numbering should just be the same as Nintendo's version, to avoid confusion.


Is there any reason to not use the latest AMS regardless of firmware version?


----------



## shanefromoz (Apr 5, 2022)

tabzer said:


> No.  Get the firmware from a trusted source that is not Nintendo (darthsternie hasn't released it yet).  I'd recommend keeping CFW and communication with Nintendo servers separate.


Im waiting for darthsternie download


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Is there any reason to not use the latest AMS regardless of firmware version?


Not that I am aware of anyway* (edit)  Still works fine.  Supposedly it has other coding improvements unrelated to the firmware upgrade.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 5, 2022)

Tsukiru said:


> I forget My Nintendo exists on the real.


Might care more if points didn't expire tbh.



Jayro said:


> Unpopular opinion: Atmosphere version numbering should just be the same as Nintendo's version, to avoid confusion.


Atmosphere updates don't necessarily follow ofw updates though. How would you handle that?


----------



## Inaki (Apr 5, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> Might care more if points didn't expire tbh.
> 
> 
> Atmosphere updates don't necessarily follow ofw updates though. How would you handle that?


Easy, use 4 numbers, put internal fixes in the 4th number slot, and the first 3 slots would be the supported nintendo firmware numbers.

14.1.0.0 ( this one )
14.1.0.1 ( same Horizon OS version support, but with more changes )
14.1.0.2 ( same Horizon OS version support, but with more changes )
...
14.1.1.0 ( new Horizon OS 14.1.1 support )
...


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 5, 2022)

I would be temped to use dashes rather than dots, as per convention (14.1.0-1, 14.1.0-2, etc.)

That being said with a longer version string you would most likely end up running into truncation issues (in system settings version number, the current string is carefully chosen to avoid going over the limit.)


----------



## Inaki (Apr 5, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> I would be temped to use dashes rather than dots, as per convention (14.1.0-1, 14.1.0-2, etc.)
> 
> That being said with a longer version string you would most likely end up running into truncation issues (in system settings version number, the current string is carefully chosen to avoid going over the limit.)


Well, whatever... you can also mix 3rd and 4th slot numbers by doing 3rd slot = Nintendos 3rd number * base + atmosphere number ( or by doing 3rd slot = atmosphere number * base + Nintendos 3rd number ). For example, with base = 100:
14.1.0     => 14.1.0 ( this one )
14.1.0.1  => 14.1.1 ( same Horizon OS version support, but with more changes )
14.1.0.2  => 14.1.2 ( same Horizon OS version support, but with more changes )
...
14.1.1.0  => 14.1.100 ( new Horizon OS 14.1.1 support )
14.1.1.1  => 14.1.101 ( new Horizon OS 14.1.1 support, but with more changes )
...

But I think that string in settings shouldn't be that big a problem... and the convenience is high.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> .anyway, I was going to buy the disc version of dragon quest xi the definitive edition for the ps4, since it's $26 right now, but why should I buy it again if I have it for the switch.  though, without that stuff, the switch version seems like a lesser version.  all switch games that are multiplat do.


How is the switch version of DQXI a lesser version? Everything in the PS4 version is in the Switch version including achievements. They are built into the Switch version of the game and are called Accolades.


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Apr 5, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Nothing has really changed (for a long time now).  Just update cfw and sigpatches before upgrading the firmware and you should be fine.



What I mean is, are tinfoil, awoo installer, DBO, Goldleaf working? As people were downgrading after updating their switches a couple of weeks ago because all the game installers were throwing up the same error message when trying to install games. Have you tried?


----------



## FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR (Apr 5, 2022)

The Real Jdbye said:


> The Switch has finally reached peak stability.
> 
> Not likely. It's the same guys from Gateway 3DS and they never came back to update that once they abandoned it. There's no need for SX OS when Atmosphere works on every Switch model. I doubt TX has made much money from direct SX OS sales in a long time. SX Pro and the Core/Lite modchips are good products that there are still a market for, but they don't require SX OS to work.


There is a need. NO HDD support after all this time!!!!!!!!!! it is unspeakable and unbearable! and ridiciliously hypocritical.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

GunzOfNavarone said:


> What I mean is, are tinfoil, awoo installer, DBO, Goldleaf working? As people were downgrading after updating their switches a couple of weeks ago because all the game installers were throwing up the same error message when trying to install games. Have you tried?


Tinfoil works fine for me.  It just updated itself though, which is rare.  I haven't tested the others.



AmandaRose said:


> How is the switch version of DQXI a lesser version? Everything in the PS4 version is on the Switch version including achievements. They are built into the Switch version of the game and are called Accolades.


Based on what he said about multiplatform games, I think he just talking about framerates and general resolution, and favoring using a PS4?   My only gripe is they compromised the PS4's definitive version graphically as it was rebuilt with the Switch in mind.  It doesn't seem too bad.  I just don't know if I would prefer to have it on the Switch or the PS myself.


----------



## viper3344 (Apr 5, 2022)

Anyone have a link to download the 14.1 FW file to update with daybreak?  My go to site doesnt have it yet.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Apr 5, 2022)

Good Grief all this constant stability is gonna make my head spin. Slowdown Nintendo


----------



## Joom (Apr 5, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Physical rewards are disappointing and I'm tired of collecting wallpapers.


At least on the Switch you can now trade for assets to make your own profile picture. It's something. *shrug*


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Based on what he said about multiplatform games, I think he just talking about framerates and general resolution, and favoring using a PS4?   My only gripe is they compromised the PS4's definitive version graphically as it was rebuilt with the Switch in mind.  It doesn't seem too bad.  I just don't know if I would prefer to have it on the Switch or the PS myself.


With most multiplatform games then yes I can see the point as they usually start off life on the PS4/Xbox/PC then get downgraded to the Switch. But with XI Definitive Edition they took the Switch version and ported it back to the PS4 and made pretty much no changes to graphics ect. Why they made the decision on PlayStation/PC to not just added the extra content as dlc into the original version of the game is beyond me. You end up with more content but worse graphics than the original version.


----------



## tabzer (Apr 5, 2022)

To make a really good game, then to make a "definitive" version that compromises some of its integrity has a way of making both games feel incomplete.   SE has a talent for that kind of thing.  Maybe just by playing the definitive version I'll get over it.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Apr 5, 2022)

Jayro said:


> Unpopular opinion: Atmosphere version numbering should just be the same as Nintendo's version, to avoid confusion.


That would be deeply confusing and would work horribly.
AMS is effectively its own OS at this point and fairly regularly has its own large updates completely independent of Nintendo's.
And not all of AMS's components are directly equivalent to Nintendo's latest versions (especially with initial support releases).


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 5, 2022)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> There is a need. NO HDD support after all this time!!!!!!!!!! it is unspeakable and unbearable! and ridiciliously hypocritical.


Nobody _needs_ HDD support. It's impractical to use on a handheld and 1TB MicroSD cards are cheap now. IMO, the only reason people still care about HDD support is because they've been using it already and don't want to switch because it requires some effort. People hacking their Switch now are probably not gonna care.
I see MicroSD as vastly superior to a slow, bulky, power hungry mechanical drive. A 1TB MicroSD is plenty to hold every Switch game you would want to play.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2022)

AmandaRose said:


> How is the switch version of DQXI a lesser version? Everything in the PS4 version is in the Switch version including achievements. They are built into the Switch version of the game and are called Accolades.


I didn't even know those were in there.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Apr 6, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Lol.  I can't tell if you are being sarcastic.  You need to use Daybreak.  I don't know why you'd rip the sysnand firmware unless darthsternie is too slow for you.  It just saves some steps, like using a computer.


I didn't read the github until about yesterday and yeah.. I'm a bit to speedy to be smart huh. Though maybe one day someone could put some of daybreak's code into aio-S-U, if dyabreak is open source.


----------



## Milenko (Apr 6, 2022)

ZachyCatGames said:


> That would be deeply confusing and would work horribly.
> AMS is effectively its own OS at this point and fairly regularly has its own large updates completely independent of Nintendo's.
> And not all of AMS's components are directly equivalent to Nintendo's latest versions (especially with initial support releases).


The numbers being different is just too hard for some people, tell Sciresm he needs to change it asap


----------



## hippy dave (Apr 6, 2022)

FAKEdemicBioPYSCHONANOWAR said:


> There is a need. NO HDD support after all this time!!!!!!!!!! it is unspeakable and unbearable! and ridiciliously hypocritical.


Poor baby, are you gonna be ok?


----------



## PhyChris (Apr 6, 2022)

Just upgraded to 14.0 lol


----------



## BrandonSWITCH (Apr 8, 2022)

Ok I'm gonna risk sacrificing my switch and use the latest firmware with SysCFW online, wish me luck guys. I have been running 13.X.X for the last couple of months online with SysCFW and haven't got banned yet..


----------



## FirM (Apr 29, 2022)

Oops, see the 14.1.1 thread.


----------

